# Escapee (Not of the rat variety) practically gave me a heart attack.



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

So on Saturday I left to have Christmas with the fam. While I was away, I left my dad in charge of feeding/watering my animals because I was afraid that I might get stuck in the bad weather for possibly up to a week. Luckily we managed to make it home yesterday, and I went about my business as normal. All my pets had food and water, so I was good. Fast forward to today. I'm sitting at home about to wrap my Christmas presents when I hear the noises of a scuffle from in my rats cage. At first I figure that it's just them being... Well.. Them. And then one of my rats jump super high and I look over only to realize that there is a new occupant inside their cage. 

My corn snake was on the bottom floor of their DCN, trying to strike at them. And yet they kept coming back to it because of their curious nature. So I had to try and lock them on the top floor while I struggled to round up my snake, who I didn't want to touch at the moment considering she was surrounded by the smell of rats, as well as the fact that my hands were covered in ratty scent as well.

I don't think I've ever been more terrified. I've checked all the rats over and they're all fine, and I've got the snake back in her cage. Luckily she's too small to hurt any of them anyways. I guess that's what I get for leaving my dad in charge. He didn't put the lid back on properly -.- I don't know how long she's been out of her tank for. All I know is that I'm lucky she didn't escape whiled I had the door partially open yesterday. Or that my cats didn't get her. Or that she didn't seriously injure one of the ratties. Idk,but now.... I'm thinking of maybe finding her a new home. It really scared me, and I don't want my ratties to be in that situation again. It's the first time in three years of me having her and two years of having these current rattigans. Maybe I'll change my mind once I've calmed down. But jeez, that was freaky. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

